# Yoga pose



## chrisbrock (Jul 17, 2007)

Sometimes when I walk by, Manny is stretched out real low with his arms extended in front of him. I've been assuming this was him 'stretching' his skin in preparation for a molt. Well, he molted about a week ago, and he's started doing it already. Any idea what this pose is for. He couldn't possibly catch food like this, since his arms are straight in front of him.

chris


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 17, 2007)

Also, sometimes when I walk by, he shakes his head and arms violently. It looks a lot like me when I first wake up. Do Mantids sleep? And if they do, do they wake up by shaking themselves?


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

Seems a bit weird. Don't worry too much about it. Mantids don't sleep.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 18, 2007)

It's simply tyring to hold itself as close as possible to what ever it is hanging on. It's a basic form of camouflage.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

What Rob said. He is laying low to prevent being seen. I see chinese in the wild here do it all the time.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the input. I think most of the fun in raising this guy is trying to understand why he does the things he does


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

This seems to be the position that my Danuria species always sit in.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 20, 2007)

My Orchids do that too.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 26, 2007)

well that explains the position, but what about the "violent shaking"?


----------



## Asa (Jul 26, 2007)

That's usually related to moulting


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jul 27, 2007)

My mantids do it all the time, and they're all adults now. I always figured it was akin to when you just randomly twitch.


----------

